# Rats are all snuggled up in the hamster cage



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Put them in last night after free range-they're all sleeping nicely 

oops meant to put this in the rodent section


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That's a relief!!


----------

